# Pt Video



## goldsilverpro (Aug 29, 2012)

Have you seen this, Steve?

http://faceofchemistry.com/experiments/refining-platinum


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi chris

Though i can't speak for Steve, i can offer you my opinion on this subject.

Let me start with the fact that every video creator on youtube can choose whether he wants his videos to be embedded in other sites or not with a click of a mouse.
Since embedding videos is basically an iframe of the video "window" from youtube website itslef (or something of that nature), what you are watching is actually the video on youtube, inspite the different surrounding (the embedding website). So there's no legal infringement.

To be honest, i think this website is quite fair and do a good service toward Steve and the GRF by the fact that they actually bothered to state the sources and provide links.
I can tell you, that my own videos are embedded in hundreds of similar pages/sites and i can only count with one hand how many of them gave a link to my website or youtube channel or the GRF.
But i don't really mind, they promote my content this way, "spread the word" as they say, and if they make a few bucks along the way... well, i can leave with that.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kadriver (Aug 29, 2012)

I noticed that my video always turns up on page one of a "Google" or "Yahoo" search.

If you type in "gold refining" in either site as a search, then my video (along with some others) is presented for viewing on page one of the search.

The video is entitled, "Gold Refining The Complete Process For The Home Refiner".

I wish I had something to sell in connection with that video - it gets pretty good exposure.

kadriver


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Aug 29, 2012)

I think it's a wonderful thing when a complete stranger promotes your hard work and labor, without charging you a penny for it.

Talk about advertising you cannot buy...

Scott


----------

